# Share your on-grid-paper-drawn town map!



## jokimori (Mar 6, 2014)

hiya everyone,

my dairy/planner for 2014 has grid paper pages next to my weekly schedule 
and what do i use it for... 
calculating my monthly expenses? no!!!!! animal crossing nl!!!! obviously! 
i wanted to control where my villagers would move in (like everybody else) 
and i've planned out where to put pwps by drawing parts of my town on this grid paper. 
by now, i've drawn my whole town, but i'm still making new maps since my town is still a work in progress.

i'm sure i'm not the only one who obsessively draws their town on grid paper! 
it can't be! i refuse to believe it!
so... *i'd love to see yours, please share them with me if you have made one/some/a lot!*

2 of my maps:


Spoiler: this map was more for planning, the same area is on there twice










Spoiler: this map is just to look pretty, and also so i have an overview of what i've done so far(not yet finished)







(as you can see, i'm quite new to this forum (not new to ac though!), 
so if there's already a thread like this, could you please tell me?)​


----------



## Toeto (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow all this for a game :'p

Nicely done though!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 6, 2014)

Ooo good job! I never thought to plan mine out on paper... but then I guess I'd rather go with the flow xD


----------



## Sholee (Mar 6, 2014)

too... much... work...

But yours is beautiful... did you count your town tile by tile??


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 6, 2014)

Aw man I love this idea; I need to get myself some graph paper! 
Oooor create a grid in photoshop since I prefer to work with digital media eheh.
Totally gonna use this to plan out the pathways/etc for my new alt town ≧(?▽｀)≦


----------



## jokimori (Mar 6, 2014)

Toeto said:


> Wow all this for a game :'p
> 
> Nicely done though!



i find it nice to play the game outside of the screen hehe, better for my eyes
thank you :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Ooo good job! I never thought to plan mine out on paper... but then I guess I'd rather go with the flow xD



thank you, i do a lot of direct in-game landscaping too, but sometimes it's handy to have a clearer overview ;^) 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> too... much... work...
> 
> But yours is beautiful... did you count your town tile by tile??



less work than plot resetting haha!
yep, it's not that hard though
thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkysugar said:


> Aw man I love this idea; I need to get myself some graph paper!
> Oooor create a grid in photoshop since I prefer to work with digital media eheh.
> Totally gonna use this to plan out the pathways/etc for my new alt town ≧(?▽｀)≦



if you make a digital file it'd be easier to up date it and have a total overview, i was thinking about that too! if you make one, would you mind sharing? i'm very curious!


----------



## Sholee (Mar 6, 2014)

jokimori said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> less work than plot resetting haha!
> yep, it's not that hard though
> thank you!



VERY true ahahahha maybe i'll make a drawn grid of my town as well. It'll probably make it easier to decide where to place PWPs if i have an overview look of my town thats tile by tile.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 6, 2014)

Sholee said:


> VERY true ahahahha maybe i'll make a drawn grid of my town as well. It'll probably make it easier to decide where to place PWPs if i have an overview look of my town thats tile by tile.



haha, i can tell from your town map you speak from experience c:
when you have one please share :^)) very curious


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 6, 2014)

Look at how pretty they are!!! and all these details...WOW!
Are you by any chance an architecture student? lol


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 6, 2014)

jokimori said:
			
		

> if you make a digital file it'd be easier to up date it and have a total overview, i was thinking about that too! if you make one, would you mind sharing? i'm very curious!



Absolutely! I'll be happy to share when/if I come up with a decent grid template :3 
Might not be till sometime this weekend as I'm drowning in finals week prep ahah, but I definitely want to make one when I get some free time.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 6, 2014)

I literally went to my school bookstore just now so I could get a grid paper journal after seeing this. A friend said I should draw it out and seeing your maps convinced me to go for it. Not sure how to go about actually counting tiles in my town though.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 6, 2014)

Rika092 said:


> Look at how pretty they are!!! and all these details...WOW!
> Are you by any chance an architecture student? lol



aw thank you! such a nice compliment hehe
haha no, i'm a graphic design student, but that was pretty close! ;^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkysugar said:


> Absolutely! I'll be happy to share when/if I come up with a decent grid template :3
> Might not be till sometime this weekend as I'm drowning in finals week prep ahah, but I definitely want to make one when I get some free time.



take your time! sometimes i miss a tile and everything gets messed up so don't rush it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I literally went to my school bookstore just now so I could get a grid paper journal after seeing this. A friend said I should draw it out and seeing your maps convinced me to go for it. Not sure how to go about actually counting tiles in my town though.



:^D so nice!!! counting tiles is not that difficult... buildings and pwps have a set size, i count the distance between those and use them as anker points as well. just take your time and don't rush it is my advice :^) you'll see in the end it will go faster than you expected.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

update! :^)) 


Spoiler: map


----------



## Sholee (Mar 7, 2014)

omg jokimori... i blame you for my lack of sleep last night. I spent 2 hours trying to count out how many tiles my town consisted of by placing patterns on the borders of my town. ahahahha i'm STILL not done counting, will have to work on it later.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

Sholee said:


> omg jokimori... i blame you for my lack of sleep last night. I spent 2 hours trying to count out how many tiles my town consisted of by placing patterns on the borders of my town. ahahahha i'm STILL not done counting, will have to work on it later.



oh no :^O haha i'm sorry? i don't do that though, counting everything first! but anyway if you think that's what you need to do in order to make a great map i won't stop you hehehe


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 7, 2014)

I did this in CF when I softmodded my Wii so I could do it digitally. This time I just kinda winged it :/


----------



## Sholee (Mar 7, 2014)

jokimori said:


> oh no :^O haha i'm sorry? i don't do that though, counting everything first! but anyway if you think that's what you need to do in order to make a great map i won't stop you hehehe



lols i know i didn't have to count all the tiles but seeing it tile by tile, makes it easier to see which pwp will fit and wont fit.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh wow, that's really funny. I'm a graphic design student too and I did the exact same thing, only with pixels!! Hahaha
I think you've inspired me to take it to paper though


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> I did this in CF when I softmodded my Wii so I could do it digitally. This time I just kinda winged it :/



for new leaf it's more useful though, in cf there's not much to plan

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cucco said:


> Oh wow, that's really funny. I'm a graphic design student too and I did the exact same thing, only with pixels!! Hahaha
> I think you've inspired me to take it to paper though



cool! i love working digitally too, but drawing on paper feels more relaxing for me
i love your avatar!


----------



## Vox (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, man. This is so tempting. I really work so much better with plans like this if I can map things out.


----------



## juicyness (Mar 7, 2014)

Holy, wow. I wish I could do this.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 8, 2014)

Vox said:


> Oh, man. This is so tempting. I really work so much better with plans like this if I can map things out.



yeah, do it :^))!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



juicyness said:


> Holy, wow. I wish I could do this.



everyone can do this! everyone in their own way. you don't have to do it the way i do it and even i do it in different ways!


----------



## undadac (Mar 11, 2014)

Such a flawless idea! Gratzi


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 11, 2014)

This sounds like a good idea. I'll do it digitally because it's easier, haha.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

undadac said:


> Such a flawless idea! Gratzi





sweaterpixels said:


> This sounds like a good idea. I'll do it digitally because it's easier, haha.



wah i'm so curious to see other maps! (-:


----------



## nyenisu (Mar 12, 2014)

i am going to attempt to do this. huff


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (Mar 12, 2014)

I really like this idea, I might try it. c:


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought the graph paper, tried valiantly for an hour, and gave up. I couldn't count the squares right to save my life. It's full of doodles of me taking Katie on adventures and of my villagers, lol.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

nyenisu said:


> i am going to attempt to do this. huff



cool! curious for the result 'v'!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



QUEENBOWSA said:


> I really like this idea, I might try it. c:



yes do iiiiit


----------



## Stacie (Mar 12, 2014)

I did both my towns a little while ago but haven't updated them at all since then.  Here they are anyways!



Spoiler












This towns changed so much since I did this, aaah.  Hazel, Canberra, Doc and Croque don't live here anymore!


Spoiler











I find the digital a little hard on the eyes, maybe I'll try on paper. 

Here's the guide and the grid I used for making mine if anyone wants to try to do digital too.


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I bought the graph paper, tried valiantly for an hour, and gave up. I couldn't count the squares right to save my life. It's full of doodles of me taking Katie on adventures and of my villagers, lol.



aww, but that's nice too!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stacie said:


> I did both my towns a little while ago but haven't updated them at all since then.  Here they are anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaa wow that guide is v cool! thanks for sharing!
but yeah that's why i make it one paper, my eyes get tired from screens all the time
ah so nice to see jeremiah lives in (1 of) your town(s) too!!!


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 12, 2014)

I need this
Especially since my town is starting to look all detailed on the right and bland on the left


----------



## jokimori (Apr 3, 2014)

anyone has made a map??? =^)


----------



## alimobali (Apr 3, 2014)

Ive always wondered how people planned out their towns and pwp. Ive been kinda just winging it as I go, but I think I'll try this Btw everyone's maps are awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jokimori said:


> anyone has made a map??? =^)



Could you post a key for your map? Its so pretty I cant wait to see ur town when its done:3


----------



## VioletPrincess (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought I was the only one who did this   I have my map on grid paper too.  I usually do this to begin to plan my town.  Its been awhile and it is not updated.  Plus I have my other characters houses (which I deleted and moved) in permanent marker so I will have to redo my map now.  I will post a pic of my original later when I get home from work.


----------



## Beary (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't plan my town for the life of me. Can someone give me some tips once I make a map? ;-;


----------



## jokimori (Apr 3, 2014)

alimobali said:


> Could you post a key for your map? Its so pretty I cant wait to see ur town when its done:3



i'm currently working on a new map, once that's done i will also include a key for it!



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I thought I was the only one who did this   I have my map on grid paper too.  I usually do this to begin to plan my town.  Its been awhile and it is not updated.  Plus I have my other characters houses (which I deleted and moved) in permanent marker so I will have to redo my map now.  I will post a pic of my original later when I get home from work.



yes cool! i'm curious!



LittleBeary said:


> I can't plan my town for the life of me. Can someone give me some tips once I make a map? ;-;



i'd say, start with little parts of your town, not the whole map in once! + i prefer to use 5 mm grid paper.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Apr 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Map






This was just a basic map to help me plan things out. I just started last week on a more updated map as all of my villager houses have moved. It got a little water damage. Also it was before I got a wetsuit to map out my secret beach (not shown). I will show my new map when done.


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone know what the dimensions of a town are?


----------



## jokimori (Apr 5, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Spoiler: Map
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice :^D



poliwag0 said:


> Does anyone know what the dimensions of a town are?



if you use 5 mm grid paper (which is 0.2 inch) your town will fit on a A3 paper. (the southern beach will be cut of though :^( but for planning where to put pwp's and such it will be enough)


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 6, 2014)

I tried it on .5 cm paper but I ended up needing four papers. 
And this is making me hate my river even more 
Rivers are 4 spaces wide everywhere, right?


----------



## jokimori (Apr 6, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I tried it on .5 cm paper but I ended up needing four papers.
> And this is making me hate my river even more
> Rivers are 4 spaces wide everywhere, right?



oh geez :~( 4 a3 papers? 
rivers are 4 spaces wide on straight parts yes =)


----------



## xxTomxx (Apr 6, 2014)

I also made a digital map. But I don't think that all of the houses are completely  correct because I was too lazy to actually look it up in the game yet. What do you think of it? 
Any ideas what I could place above Tammi and Bianca?


Spoiler


----------



## jokimori (Apr 7, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I also made a digital map. But I don't think that all of the houses are completely  correct because I was too lazy to actually look it up in the game yet. What do you think of it?
> Any ideas what I could place above Tammi and Bianca?[/spoiler]



ah nice! i'm not sure if i can help you with that though :< i don't know what is your taste/theme and which pwps you already have in your town?


----------



## Beary (Apr 7, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I also made a digital map. But I don't think that all of the houses are completely  correct because I was too lazy to actually look it up in the game yet. What do you think of it?
> Any ideas what I could place above Tammi and Bianca?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think that a coffee shop near the cliff, or maybe a lighthouse would be adorable!


----------



## Improv (Apr 7, 2014)

I really want to do this, but I have no grid/graph paper.  I'll have to go purchase some this weekend.


----------



## alimobali (Apr 7, 2014)

This is what ive worked out for thefront of my train station. Idk if I like it though.  The center pwp is a fountain and the two on the side are illuminated hearts. The one at the bottom is an arch I think but idr for sure. Haha suggestuons please? Id really like to make my town pretty:3


----------



## ashubii (Apr 19, 2014)

Ahhh, these are all fantastic and I am horribly envious of everyone's patience and ability to count tiles and figure all of the spacing out in your towns! 
I actually tried the moment I started my town, but kept getting off count and thrown off my my river. And then the process of going in and counting where everything is within each acre, and how large they are was just far too tedious. 

I ended up just overlaying a grid onto my town map, and as I've noticed other people mention before, I'm not too sure on how accurate it is. I think it'll suit me enough to figure out basically where I want things to go, however. 






I haven't actually started landscaping or working on projects yet. A part of me is debating going back and laying down tiles again, just so everything will be perfect. 

I would suggest, though, for anyone planning to do that to try to count and lay them down in one day without saving! 
And then begin the process of making your map so that you can exit the game with saving and not have to go around and pick up every single tile you put down x_x

Though that would also imply having to count tiles and create a map all in one day, which also sounds painful.


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 19, 2014)

I prefer digging holes to count because they go away after a day.


----------



## ashubii (Apr 19, 2014)

I had thought making two patterns, each with a different bright colored border, would help me in separating the acres and keeping count. I might go back in and try again with the shovel instead of patterns. I'd like to try hand drawing a map, since I don't have  decent program to nicely edit the digital map with. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm pretty sure my digital map is fairly accurate, though. I went in and counted the tiles between a few things to compare, and it matched up perfectly. So maybe I can base a hand drawn map off the digital, and use holes to make sure things are aligned just right. I'll have to go snag some graph paper, though!


----------



## mellahugbear (Apr 19, 2014)

nice drawing . i thought i was obsessed.  but i already have everything laid out


----------



## ashubii (Apr 19, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I also made a digital map. But I don't think that all of the houses are completely  correct because I was too lazy to actually look it up in the game yet. What do you think of it?
> Any ideas what I could place above Tammi and Bianca?



I'm actually all for the Lighthouse idea- that spot is perfect! But I could also see a seaview garden nestled back there. Maybe a picnic blanket surrounded by flowers, or a bench.


----------



## ashubii (Apr 20, 2014)

Town map update~!
I've been working on this quite a bit, and let me just say- it has been painful, lol!
I started off making a digital version of my town map, but I don't have a very decent editing program. Therefore, I find it very hard on my eyes to stare at this. 
So then I decided to try it on grid paper. 
It took four pages ;n;

So I went back to the digital xD







I've decided it's much easier for me to brainstorm and doodle on the graph paper version, and then use the squares on the digital version to see how everything looks and will look overall. 

The brown squares bordering my cliff edges and river actually represent the holes I dug to count. I don't know why, but it's much easier for me to view the perimeter of those areas @_@
I haven't actually started to build or plan anything yet, and I still need to go in and label things and houses.
I didn't put in one villagers house, because she's moving in a few days anyway. 
I might update this later!


----------



## MotokoChan (Jun 18, 2015)

I've recently started to do this as well... And I keep making mistakes... (stupid river is trying to be 5 squares! >.<) Things don't match up, and it's taking me days to do this map of mine... You have any tips on how I do it more accurately? I was in the middle of plot resetting when I got the idea of copying my map, so I can't load my main character with the shovel. So I've been placing items/tiles instead of digging holes....

EDIT: the river doesn't seem to match with the rest of the map -cringe-
EDIT 2: I finally got it done! Yay!


----------

